# Home made Ultrasonic Generator ?



## Noxx (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello,
I'm looking for plans to make an home made ultrasonic generator.
But, can it be done at home ? lol
Or it's too complex ?
I know a few things in electronics...

Thanks


----------



## Never_Evil (Oct 19, 2007)

If you get a chance to get stateside noxx, Harbor Freight has small ultrasonic cleaners for about $40. They hold about a liter or so of solution and appears to do a good job.

WWW.Harborfreight.com


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 20, 2007)

Noxx,

An ultrasonic generator is nothing more than an oscillator circuit that runs at frequencies above 20 Kilo Hertz. The key component will be the transducer which produces the ultrasonic wave generated by the oscillator circuit. Be sure the transducer you choose is capable of responding to the full range of frequencies and amplitudes your oscillator circuit produces. 

I have many ultrasonic circuit diagrams I will gladly share with you. I'm sure you can find several on your own via google.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks Steve,
I found some but they are industrial... Do I absolutly need an amplificator or transducer is enough powerful ?


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 20, 2007)

Noxx,

The frequency oscillator circuit produces the ultrasonic frequencies and the amplifier circuit boosts it to the target output level. The transducer is the component that outputs the amplified oscillator frequency to the world. 

What is the goal of the project?

Here's an generalized analogy that should clear up the terminology:

When a mp3 is played by your iPod the audio frequencies of the song (frequency oscillator) are boosted by the iPod (amplifier) and output to the earphone (transducer). This is a *very basic and generalized *example meant only to help you identify the key components of the circuit.


Steve


----------



## Noxx (Oct 20, 2007)

Ok I understand...

The goal is to make a jewelry cleaning system.
I don't really know the minimum output power that I need.

Thanks


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 20, 2007)

Noxx, 

Why don't you just buy a cheap ultrasonic jewelry cleaner?

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Oct 20, 2007)

Because they're not cheap ! lol
But I may find some cheap on ebay.

Thanks


----------



## Never_Evil (Oct 21, 2007)

My appologies of the holding capacity. It is one pint not one liter.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=3305

that is the one i was talking about. Type in ultrasonic in the keyword search and you will find bigger ones.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 21, 2007)

You pay for power when buying an u'sonic unit. This is one case where you definitely get what you pay for. Depends on what you want it for.


----------



## Noxx (Oct 21, 2007)

Alright thanks you.
Never_Evil, this model is available on eBay a little bit cheaper so I'll take it there.

Thanks


----------



## Noxx (Oct 21, 2007)

The only drawback of this ultrasonic cleaner, that is only lasts 3 minutes...


----------



## Never_Evil (Oct 21, 2007)

Sounds like I may have another project in the future. Reverse engineer an ultrasonic cleaner, then using my electronics knowledge, build a better one. 

Hopefully you find the one that you are after and are happy with.


----------

